# New Aquaclear 110...the lid rattles



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

I set up a 36", 38 gallon tank a little over a month ago. When I bought it, I was going to purchase a 29 gallon but I decided to go a little bigger. The LFS sold me a AC 50 to go along with the 29 gallon. After much research and debate I have decided that the AC 50 is too small so I bought a AC110 to replace it and with the assumption that I'll use it later on a larger tank.

I set everything up and it runs great but the lid rattles. If I remove it, the noise is bearable but still louder than the AC 50 which is to be expected. Anyone else have an issue with the lid rattling? How did you fix it?

I did make sure the lid was on correctly (there's a "lip" on the backside that goes on the outside of the filter where the two lips on the corners are on the inside). I also made sure the intake tube was inserted correctly and all the way down.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Have you looked at the impeller and shaft to make sure they're not "off" somehow?


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Tape it. Kind of ghetto, I know, but assuming everything is working properly you don't have many other options than removing it.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I had a similar problem with my AC70, I tried taping, putting a weight on the lid, everything. Similar to yourself the noise was much better if the lid was removed or even left ajar, which is what I did for several months.

My issue was not the lid vibrating, it was that when the lid was on properly it reverberated and amplified the motor noise. I couldn't come up with any way to solve it. Is this you issue or can you actually detect the lid moving?

My solve was an XP1 for 20 bucks of craigslist :S


----------



## aspen (Jun 15, 2004)

the lid on my ac 350 (like the 70) rattled, so i keep a small plastic box of screws on it to prevent the noise. no problem for me really.

rick


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

My AC70 lid rattles too. I give it a tap and that shuts it up for a while. My AC110 the noise is from the impeller. The shaft is unevenly worn and will need to be replaced eventually.


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 13 Aquaclear HOB's of various sizes in use and for each I placed a 2 1/2 pound weight on top of the lid. I have no sounds coming from any of them. I have to say though I did this primarily to keep the contents of the filter box from rising up. As the filter media begins to dirty (I use PolyFil below the sponge) this starts to happen. I purchased the 2.5 pound weights from the athletic dept. in Walmart for $2.17 per plate.


----------



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's quiet if I take off the lid so it's not the impeller. Well, as quiet as I would expect it to be considering how much water it's moving. Definitely a lot noisier than the 50. It's a combination of that reverberation Comic Sans referred to and the occasional rattle of the lid. Guess I'll get used to it.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I will agree with the other posts. Either tap it, Tape it, or Bear through it. I use the tap method and some tape but I'm kind of used to it and it's not that bad. :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't have the same filter but my HOB seems to rattle the lid more than I like. I found putting a small blob of silicone at several spots at the corners of the box seems to help for mine. I put it so that it came up just slightly higher than the edge so that it makes a "bumper for the lid so the vibrations don't trasnsfer. I let the silicone set completely before replacing the lid.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

aspen said:


> the lid on my ac 350 (like the 70) rattled, so i keep a small plastic box of screws on it to prevent the noise. no problem for me really.
> 
> rick


----------



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed last night after some careful observation that if I leave the flow adjuster all the way to one side or the other, it contacts the lid ever so slightly causing a rattle. I backed it off just a tad and the rattle stops. FWIW, I have it moved to the - side to reduce the flow since it's a small tank. My fish seem to really love the extra flow this 110 provides...they went crazy in it last night.

Greg


----------

